# If you spot a bait pile?



## Bard (Jul 12, 2006)

bigsablemike said:


> I would say wow.
> They should have banned food plots too.
> I've seen pictures of more deer in a small food plot than I have ever seen at a bait pile, and Ive been baiting my whole life.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

bigsablemike said:


> ]#[/B]1 two times - *Glad your not my friend*
> #2 i dont speed - *BS Everyone speeds *
> #3 my income is all on the books -
> #4 a burned out taillight is not intentional
> ...


Wow!!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Voted No now cause in most cases I would not..


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

If it was on my lease that person would be kicked out with no refund. Breaking the rules of the lease are very clear and so is the punishment. If it is on a neighbors property I would let them know what could happen to our states deer herd if baiting was found to be a major cause in spreading disease and also remind him it is illegal. Just as I would if they were shooting unqualifying bucks with their restricted tag(combo). If it were on state land I would notify the local C.O.'s of where I saw bait it is up to them to inforce it. As for not reporting my neighbor (the first time) I'm sure in most cases they will either stop or at least not put bait where I could see it. If I don't see bait I can only assume that they quit. If they are stupid enough to continue putting bait where I can see it I guess I would have to report it.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I voted no due to not wanting to be a "violator" and tresspass on someone elses land.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> Yes 39 43.82%
> No 50 56.18%




Perfect example of the deterioration of ethics within our Sportsmans corps.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Exactly 2Paws, I will say what I've said before here. If you are not part of the solution then you are part of the problem...


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

I voted No, never really thought about in all honesty, until now. I have lived here N.E thru the T.B scare with the baiting ban and such, seen all kind of bait piles thru out the forest thru out the years, I dont mess with baiting for deer, to lazy I guess.

I have called DNR once when I was checking my traps, when a flatbottem jet boat *flying* down the ausable R. blasting at ducks for recreation and almost got shot in the face, I was pepperd with shot, they never even new I was in those cedars that were at the river edge.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thats a negative...

Why...it's none of my business. Anybody remember this guy?? If not...google "deer hunter murdered." Never know who the next one is...I've got too much to lose to quibble over a couple of carrots.


----------



## buckinoff69 (Mar 13, 2008)

Bard said:


> I would say wow.
> They should have banned food plots too.
> I've seen pictures of more deer in a small food plot than I have ever seen at a bait pile, and Ive been baiting my whole life.


 yea that


----------



## lawnguy (Dec 30, 2003)

it's bait! not some guy hangin out of a window with 3 guns drawn. So you would call and wait around to show the CO where the pile is? What if the guy that put it there is using it to lure foxes for photo oppertunities?:lol:

If someone wants to bait, it's thier business, I would hate to be caught driving behind some of you guys. The way your complaining here, you must have that cell phone (hands free of course) glued to your eyes while you report every speeder, red light chaser and improper lane change. 


big differance between poaching and baiting
big differance between hit and run and improper lane change


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Circle down wind and see if I could shoot a runing three point in the head, with buck shot! Of corse I would use my restricted tag.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

lawnguy said:


> big differance between poaching and baiting


What!??!?!!! Hunting over an illegal bait pile *IS* poaching.


----------



## lawnguy (Dec 30, 2003)

you got me on that...still not up to date on this new illegal activity.
big differance between shooting from the window of your truck and shooting over a pile of food (it's NOW illegal, not immoral)


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

I voted no, frankly I dont care if someone baits or doesnt. I worry more about the guys that I hunt then somebody I dont know. We all follow the rules,my friends and I.So who am I to judge? It's a victimless crime, and I dont care.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Your damn right I'd report it. Frankly, I'm real suprised that the majority of the voters have voted no. It's the law and a violator is a violator and if you turn a blind eye, well your just as guilty.

Mike


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Liv4Trappin said:


> Your damn right I'd report it. Frankly, I'm real suprised that the majority of the voters have voted no. It's the law and a violator is a violator and if you turn a blind eye, well your just as guilty.
> 
> Mike


 Absolutely! If I find a bait pile, somebody's goin' down because I will be making a call, just the same as if I encounter any other illegal activity.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Yeah, and when your best freind leaves your house after drinking more than one beer per hour do you call the cops on him or do you call them if your driving down the highway at 70 and someone passes you like your standing still? If it does not directly affect you in any kind of way why would one care? maybe your scared someone might lure a buck over to their bait pile and kill it, the same one you been watching all summer:lol:


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

If I find a bait pile I will leave a pile on it:evil:.And a sock because I for got my bandoleer.Iwill leave my calling card on that pile.I guess I won't be drinking beer at Ole spikes house any more.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

tommy-n said:


> Yeah, and when your best freind leaves your house after drinking more than one beer per hour do you call the cops on him or do you call them if your driving down the highway at 70 and someone passes you like your standing still? If it does not directly affect you in any kind of way why would one care? maybe your scared someone might lure a buck over to their bait pile and kill it, the same one you been watching all summer:lol:


Huh? If I find a bait pile, it does directly affect me! As far as your best friend and driving 70 and all,???????


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

tommy-n said:


> Yeah, and when your best freind leaves your house after drinking more than one beer per hour do you call the cops on him or do you call them if your driving down the highway at 70 and someone passes you like your standing still? If it does not directly affect you in any kind of way why would one care? maybe your scared someone might lure a buck over to their bait pile and kill it, the same one you been watching all summer:lol:


Another bonehead statement! Wow, did you think that up all by yourself? Yes, a baitpile does affect me directly, say half of these Joe Blows like yourself decide to keep baiting and let's just say CWD does get introduced into the wild deer herd, and your baitpile happens to lay there while infected deer transmit this disease to other animals. Yes, that affects me and like I said before it's the law. As far as the comment on the deer I've been watching all summer, take a good look at my avatar picture, trust me buddy, that's not the deer that will be visiting your bait pile. So I'm all set....Thanks.

Mike


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I am sure a few hunters will bait but in this area but I beleive the most violations will be elderly or disabled people recreational feeding. If my father had not passed away this spring I bet he would of been sending mom out with 2 gallons of corn and no I would'nt of dropped a dime on him.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

Damn it! Ole spike now I know it was you who turned me in to the mattress police for removing that tag.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Bard said:


> They should have banned food plots too.


The DNR doesn't have the authority to ban food plots, if that is the "they" you are referring to.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

Bard said:


> I would say wow.
> They should have banned food plots too.
> I've seen pictures of more deer in a small food plot than I have ever seen at a bait pile, and Ive been baiting my whole life.


if i throw out 2 gallons of corn per day on my place in freesoil ill have between 15-30 deer a night come around.just while im there.

sorry about youre baiting life.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

gunfun13 said:


> Sure would, it's illegal and other people baiting makes it harder for me to kill deer.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

Ole Spike wants to know your address?


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

wildcoy73 said:


> I could care less if someones bait. I see more contact with deer in food plots than on a bait pile. Everyone hunts for a reason and if a sportsman feels he/she needs to bait to feed his family than so be it.
> I will obey the law this year and run 100% no bait at any location. And if I find a bait pile I'll move my pop up to hunt the trail going to it.


 
come on.maybe .13% of hunters do it to feed there family.if your killin deer to feed your family the your doing it with a spotlight.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

Pinefarm said:


> Hey, if it's jacklighting, shooting from out a truck window, shooting deer with a rifle in October or baiting in my area of the NLP, I'm calling.
> 
> We spend too much time and money trying to do everything right to have a poacher steal our game animals by openly braeking the law.
> 
> ...


 
you tha man!


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

it's very obvious to me there are alot of people that think it's ok to break the laws they break but if anyone else does something different it's game on, what a joke so many will stumble through life and never see the big picture.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> NOW THIS IS GETTING GOOD. BIGSABLEMIKE, YOU HAVE CALLED THE COPS ON A FRIEND OR FAMILY MEMBER TWO TIMES FOR DUI? :SHOCKED: WHAT DO YOU TELL SOMEONE WITH 2 BLACK EYES? NOTHING YOU HAVENT TOLD THEM TWICE BEFORE. :lol:
> 
> SOMEONE LIKES TO THROW AROUND THERE TWO BIT AUTHORITY A LITTLE MUCH:gaga:


ok ive called on drunks twice.not family or friends.ya got me.i knew someone would call me.

the rest is straight.

im not trying to throw around any cartman athouryti.

if we dont police ourseleves violators will win.

fish and game laws are sacred.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

2PawsRiver said:


> Perfect example of the deterioration of ethics within our Sportsmans corps.


exactly


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I think you guys are insane for "narcing" on some dude for dumping a handful of bait down. Especially if they hunt the same area as you. You go ruining his life over a couple gallons of bait?? I'd suggest you watch your back, next time you head to your stand a o'dark thirty. That's a situation that I'd just assume to avoid.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

srconnell22 said:


> Thats a negative...
> 
> Why...it's none of my business. Anybody remember this guy?? If not...google "deer hunter murdered." Never know who the next one is...I've got too much to lose to quibble over a couple of carrots.


no one said you have to risk your life. just a phone call,and maybe some gps numbers.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I've heard this site reffered to as being a good cross section of the hunters in this state and that the polls here are a very good indicator of what the overall hunters are doing or feel about things.

If this is actually true, looking now at the poll results and reading the replies I can say that I'm very ashamed at what we have turned into.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

I voted no...... I pretty much leave the law enforcement to the piggies that get paid to do it......and I really could careless what the next guy is doing......I will obey the law thats all I need to worry about.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

laterilus said:


> I voted no, frankly I dont care if someone baits or doesnt. I worry more about the guys that I hunt then somebody I dont know. We all follow the rules,my friends and I.So who am I to judge? It's a victimless crime, and I dont care.


so if the deer herd is reduced by say 50% by baitpile transfered cwd. is it still a victimless crime? 

not saying that is gonna happen,but?


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

tommy-n said:


> it's very obvious to me there are alot of people that think it's ok to break the laws they break but if anyone else does something different it's game on, what a joke so many will stumble through life and never see the big picture.


Hey Tommy why don't you fill us in on the big picture of life while you get that bait into the back of the truck. Your a joke...I'm out!

Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

lawnguy said:


> you got me on that...still not up to date on this new illegal activity.
> big differance between shooting from the window of your truck and shooting over a pile of food (it's NOW illegal, not immoral)


no one was talking morality,only would you call on a violator.

to many of us the game laws are sacred.common laws may be bent,game laws are a straight line .


----------



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

For those who say nail every violation of anything- law enforcement officers do not respond with arrest or ticket to every violation they encounter. They use discretion. Life is grey whether we like it or not. 

For those who say it's none of my business, to each his own...there is so much folly in that line of thinking also I don't know where to start. At some point, we can't turn a blind eye. 

This poll is sort of faulty from the start, as it's framed to get black and white responses from choices that are all grey. As we can see from the responses, too many factors affect the outcome to say completely "yes" or "no".


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> I think you guys are insane for "narcing" on some dude for dumping a handful of bait down. Especially if they hunt the same area as you. *You go ruining his life over a couple gallons of bait??* I'd suggest you watch your back, next time you head to your stand a o'dark thirty. That's a situation that I'd just assume to avoid.


Sorry, but HE ruined his life over a couple gallons of bait. People know it's illegal and have a choice, no one is forcing them to do it. Just like the guy who speeds one too many times and gets his liscense suspended. Sure it's a minor infraction, but he knows it's illegal and there are consequenses for getting caught, I have no sympathy.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I think half the posters in this thread are also tossing lures at Tippy dam most days in the fall........

Totally unreal.......


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

tommy-n said:


> Yeah, and when your best freind leaves your house after drinking more than one beer per hour do you call the cops on him or do you call them if your driving down the highway at 70 and someone passes you like your standing still? If it does not directly affect you in any kind of way why would one care? maybe your scared someone might lure a buck over to their bait pile and kill it, the same one you been watching all summer:lol:


i hunt public land in jackson county.the rules are the rules.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

Liv4Trappin said:


> Another bonehead statement! Wow, did you think that up all by yourself? Yes, a baitpile does affect me directly, say half of these Joe Blows like yourself decide to keep baiting and let's just say CWD does get introduced into the wild deer herd, and your baitpile happens to lay there while infected deer transmit this disease to other animals. Yes, that affects me and like I said before it's the law. As far as the comment on the deer I've been watching all summer, take a good look at my avatar picture, trust me buddy, that's not the deer that will be visiting your bait pile. So I'm all set....Thanks.
> 
> Mike


what he said.

but without the big buck picture.:lol:


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

jc502 said:


> For those who say nail every violation of anything- law enforcement officers do not respond with arrest or ticket to every violation they encounter. They use discretion. Life is grey whether we like it or not.
> 
> For those who say it's none of my business, to each his own...there is so much folly in that line of thinking also I don't know where to start. At some point, we can't turn a blind eye.
> 
> This poll is sort of faulty from the start, as it's framed to get black and white responses from choices that are all grey. As we can see from the responses, too many factors affect the outcome to say completely "yes" or "no".


 
baiting is BANNED in the lower penn. there is no grey area.


----------



## Lucky (Nov 19, 2002)

If it was some huge pile i may call but I would try to say to them that the the law now says it is illegal. I was in GM today and 2 guys were standing in front of the bags of corn and couild not belive what they were reading. I assured them it was now illegal and they shook there heads and loaded the basket with 5 bags of corn headed for an uncles farm in Mason MI to get ready for the opener.....Best of luck to all and listen to the most important law we have the little voice in your head. I could not live with saying I got a deer this year if it was not within the law.....


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

wally-eye said:


> I think half the posters in this thread are also tossing lures at Tippy dam most days in the fall........
> 
> Totally unreal.......


you know its real.


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

People need to start worrying about there self instead of what every tom dick and harry are doing. If its there land they should be able to do what ever they want. Hunting over some scatterd bait or a food plot or a picked corn field whats the difference the deer are there to eat. Sooner or later with the states deer population growing year after year in the southern lower mother nature is going to take control with some kind of diasease. So instead of worring about joe blows baiting get out and fill all the doe tags you can get a hold of to control the population.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

riverroadbeagles said:


> People need to start worrying about there self instead of what every tom dick and harry are doing. If its there land they should be able to do what ever they want. Hunting over some scatterd bait or a food plot or a picked corn field whats the difference the deer are there to eat. Sooner or later with the states deer population growing year after year in the southern lower mother nature is going to take control with some kind of diasease. So instead of worring about joe blows baiting get out and fill all the doe tags you can get a hold of to control the population.




The disease is called CWD and it IS here.........we don't have to wait..


----------



## cmark (Mar 27, 2008)

I was one of the first voters, and i voted no. After reading so many posts on this, i realize how lucky i am. Did the hardcore thing in the Pigeon River for 5 years in the 80's. Learned about deer. The elk ate all our beets. Graduated to my existing 20 acres. Get a couple a year. Exposed to QDM by the new neighbor kid 3 years ago. Haven't shot a buck since. Found out i was the last person in the whole section who did not practice QDM. These guys are serious and the results are huge. I have established a great rapport with the neighbors (they live there-I am a part timer). If i need to track, I do so, and the feeling is mutual. 

Last year I put out about 800 pounds of corn. When the ban came into effect, i waited a week or so, then pulled the spin-cast and the remnants of a mineral block. It really didn't bother me because I am evolving a little. And the law is the law.

As I stated at first, I am lucky. If I were tracking a deer and came upon a bait pile from my neighbors, I would be surprised more than anything. And I would not have it in me to call.

Heres the big HOWEVER. Had I been 20 years younger today and busted my ass on state land when I could ill afford it (like I did 20 years ago), and I put in the real suffering that I did back then to try to get good at it, I would be royally torqued off to come across a bait pile when the ban is in effect.

I almost want to change my vote.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

bigsablemike said:


> come on.maybe .13% of hunters do it to feed there family.if your killin deer to feed your family the your doing it with a spotlight.


 :lol::lol::lol: I do not hunt with a spotlight and I feed my family off of deer.
untill you know some one you can not say what they do.
The strangest part of all this is we do not even know how this cwd is spread. They can not tell us how one deer in a fence with other deer came up with it and not another deer have it.
What we have done is hurt alot of people in Michigan with this ban. With the economy the way it is was that wise?
Maybe we should have steped up years ago to help pay for research on cwd so we could have more facts. But than again many of you did not want to let go of your money.


----------



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

bigsablemike said:


> baiting is BANNED in the lower penn. there is no grey area.


Amazing. Let what I wrote previously sink in a little. Maybe here in these posts there isn't, but in the real world? Cops don't write or arrest for every infraction. Your line of thinking applied to law enforcement would shut the court system down in half a day.

Like it or not brother, the world we live in is all grey area.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

If I was on stateland I might report it.......I was hunting last week during the early doe season and seen the property next to the parcel I was hunting had a 50 gallon barrel with a spin feeder up.......I have no idea if it was full....and I wasnt gonna tresspass to find out.......I will assume it wasnt.....and on top of that the land owner of the property I was hunting told me to take all his corn from his garden and take it out back for the deer he told me he knew it was illegal but said "oh well".......I passed.....I didnt call to report him either.....he really doesnt have a clue other then deer season opens on Nov 15th....Its gonna be the orange army citiots that are the ones that will get all the tickets......and Joe Bob hick town poacher.........the real deer hunters will abide.....


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Lucky said:


> I could not live with saying I got a deer this year if it was not within the law.....


That's the bottom line. Let your conscience be your guide. Unfortunately I believe that the majority of the so called "hunters" in this state don't feel the same way you do. The goal is a dead deer at any cost.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I voted no but not because I think it's okay to bait with the ban in effect....I just don't think there are enough DNR personnel to check out possible bait piles. They can't even keep the check stations in the hot zone open for reasonable hours. What makes everyone think they're going to run out and check for bait piles? Let's get real here.....try talking to the folks running the bait piles and explaining the potential consequences to the health of the herd.


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

i'm going to pass on baiting. But i think i'll try trespassing


----------



## pete (Nov 27, 2007)

did any of u snitches get boogers wiped on u when u were a kid? There 's gotta be something wrong.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm gonna make myself a delicious lunch of peanut butter sandwiches, corn on the cob, carrot sticks, pickled beets, sprinkled liberally with salt.....and I'm gonna eat it ALL...every last morsel, then breath downwind so all the starving turdy-pointers will smell it and come running.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Huntmich said:


> i'm going to pass on baiting. But i think i'll try trespassing


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## michimagnet (Sep 8, 2008)

allright kids.....If you cant kill a deer without a bait pile...where did you learn to hunt...Besides the fact, how many of you hunt state land....How many of you see small spikes, and small fork horns on the top of their trucks every year on the way home from gun camp....And I know the story..."If I dont kill it, someone esle will"....Everybody wonders why they cant kill deer on state land like they do in other states.....The reason is because everyone kills that little year old deer on their bait pile opening day of deer season....if someone threw a piece of candy on the floor in front of their dog, would the dog eat it or stand there and look at it....dont get me wrong..if you are happy killing a year old deer every year, then more power to ya....I know the economy is about as bad as it can get...and if you do it to provide food for your family because you cant afford to put food on the table, I will respect you even more, Its better then stealing...But for all of you so called real hunters out there, a year and a half old deer is not a trophy in my book....and neither is a deer that was killed over a bait pile!!!! If you are as pasionate about deer hunting as I am, and really care about that deer that you harvest every year, and care about what our deer hunting is going to be like in the future, you will obey the laws.....This is the best thing Michigans deer hunting has seen in years....The next thing they need to do is cut out combo tags, and make one buck limits every year.........:rant:


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I can't believe so many sheepeople are willing to cast judgement and be so in favor of a law that may not even be necessary just because it was handed down from the government that we all know is less than perfect. I wonder if it would be the same if they banned something you saw as ok? No more football,buffets,gay porn,or whatever you like that other people frown on. Its easy to advocate a ban you are in favor of.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Here we go again, we are so fortunate to have the divine collection of perfect deerhunters on this site. Don't get me wrong, I am a by the book hunter, investing 100's of dollars and getting screwed by violators ( This week, won't give the details), but I don't want to waste my time making a stink, and I don't want to have to worry about running into these people in the woods, nor do I want to turn in a private land owner whose land I might be hunting. And by the way, I am going to bait this year, got a spin cast feeder and 100lbs of corn ready to go, will be the first october in probably 5 years I have put any bait down.......


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

averageguy said:


> I can't believe so many sheepeople are willing to cast judgement and be so in favor of a law that may not even be necessary just because it was handed down from the government that we all know is less than perfect. I wonder if it would be the same if they banned something you saw as ok? No more football,buffets,gay porn,or whatever you like that other people frown on. Its easy to advocate a ban you are in favor of.


i voted yes. . and i bet if you started a survey with the title "would you turn in someone with a permanent tree stand bolted to a tree on state land with screw in steps" how many people would say yes or no?? baiting is illegal so is the above that i posted! id call either way! 

btw, diesel fuel works great on bait piles SO I hear!!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Sam22 said:


> Here we go again, we are so fortunate to have the divine collection of perfect deerhunters on this site. Don't get me wrong, I am a by the book hunter, investing 100's of dollars and getting screwed by violators ( This week, won't give the details), but I don't want to waste my time making a stink, and I don't want to have to worry about running into these people in the woods, nor do I want to turn in a private land owner whose land I might be hunting. And by the way, I am going to bait this year, got a spin cast feeder and 100lbs of corn ready to go, will be the first october in probably 5 years I have put any bait down.......


ya but if you are hunting marquette (where it says you live now) then you can bait all you want  lol


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

POSTED BY michimagnet


> allright kids.....If you cant kill a deer without a bait pile...where did you learn to hunt...Besides the fact, how many of you hunt state land....How many of you see small spikes, and small fork horns on the top of their trucks every year on the way home from gun camp....And I know the story..."If I dont kill it, someone esle will"....Everybody wonders why they cant kill deer on state land like they do in other states.....The reason is because everyone kills that little year old deer on their bait pile opening day of deer season....if someone threw a piece of candy on the floor in front of their dog, would the dog eat it or stand there and look at it....dont get me wrong..if you are happy killing a year old deer every year, then more power to ya....I know the economy is about as bad as it can get...and if you do it to provide food for your family because you cant afford to put food on the table, I will respect you even more, Its better then stealing...But for all of you so called real hunters out there, a year and a half old deer is not a trophy in my book....and neither is a deer that was killed over a bait pile!!!! If you are as pasionate about deer hunting as I am, and really care about that deer that you harvest every year, and care about what our deer hunting is going to be like in the future, you will obey the laws.....This is the best thing Michigans deer hunting has seen in years....The next thing they need to do is cut out combo tags, and make one buck limits every year.........


ummm Welcome to the site new guy?:16suspect Read some back posts, you are spinning and old 45 we have all heard about 3218709432870947809213 times


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

> ya but if you are hunting marquette (where it says you live now) then you can bait all you want lol


Caught me! Yeah I going to bait here in the UP.. was hoping the first guy wouldn't catch that.....lol


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

lol, i had to!!. . shoulda let it go a little longer get some people riled up but oh well,


----------



## michimagnet (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry Sam22....This stuff just gets me all riled up....I agree...I should have just kept my mouth shut...


----------



## funlund (Jul 25, 2008)

would never call. can someone tell me the differents in a 2-3ac field planted in suger beets and spreading 2-3 tons of beets over the 2-3ac field?? the ban hasn't proved to be doing anything in the states that cwd show up yrs ago. this is just one more law of thousands on the books that or a waste of time and money. your telling me a deer fenced in with others for yrs but only one deer has it and everybody reacts as if the sky is falling?? it's amazing how many people around here have never broken any laws lol lol.


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

yup, i'll call'em in everytime!


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

If I see a bait pile I'm calling it in, and leaving it at that. What happens next is not up to me.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Sooo, I know better than to propose a '_what if_ but this ones comes from a previous situation, and it's going to happen again. So suppose you do call in the bait pile, and the CO's don't bother looking for it, they are busy policing the 32478092134 orange clad hunters shooting at eachother, *OR* suppose you talk to a CO and he tells you " I step over bait piles all the time" (meaning he doesn't much give a damn..... then you are left right where you were. Happened to us a few years ago in the 452 unit where I hunt during rifle season.


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

a law is a law.
Also, though we are short on COs. most cells phones have cameras.....if you can see the bait pile without tresspassing, take a pic, with a few more to land-mark the location, and then call the RAP line. Provide the CO with the pics, all can be done anonymously. Done deal. COs are far more likely, not only to go out on a call, if they have a good location, pics, but to actually catch someone if they have the good location and pics.......

I find the poll resusts sad....


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

I find it very sad that guys like Laterilus, William H Bonney and Oldrank support a food plot ban to protect our deer from CWD yet they would not turn in someone doing an illegal activity that has been linked to the spread of CWD. You really have to question the motives of these "sportsmen"


----------



## BuckRubnMI (Sep 5, 2008)

I voted yes only if the bait is on state land. If I have to track a deer onto the neighboring property (I have permission) where I hunt now and find bait, I won't report it. I will mention it to the landowner that I seen it but I won't report it. 

I will admit that if I find bait on public land, I will feel like a hypocrite reporting it due to the fact that I used to through down bait for my cousin and uncle last year b/c they have never shot anything with a bow. I will report it though.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

It was mentioned the question does not fit every situation. Who would pit themselves against friends, family or even neighbors over a sport. I love my deer hunting just as much or more than the next guy, but blood is thicker than water.....The most we can hope for is everyone will hunt legally and ethically.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Thunderhead said:


> I've heard this site reffered to as being a good cross section of the hunters in this state and that the polls here are a very good indicator of what the overall hunters are doing or feel about things.
> 
> If this is actually true, looking now at the poll results and reading the replies I can say that I'm very ashamed at what we have turned into.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Buckrookie (Nov 9, 2007)

I had a feeling this would stir the pot up :lol: But this thread really took off.

I'm a sportsmen and would never take any chances of spreading C.W.D or break the law. I just was raised to mine my own if you know what I mean.

Part of me thinks they should have Isolated the ban to the area that was affected.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

gunfun13 said:


> I find it very sad that guys like Laterilus, William H Bonney and Oldrank support a food plot ban to protect our deer from CWD yet they would not turn in someone doing an illegal activity that has been linked to the spread of CWD. You really have to question the motives of these "sportsmen"


Well gunfun13 dont be too sad over me and what I would or wouldnt do if I came across a bait pile. I dont hunt public land so the likely hood that I will come across a bait pile are nil.
The poll was, if you saw a bait pile would you call it in. With that being said I would have to put a bait pile out myself which is illegal. Now out at the 40 I suppose somebody could throw something down and call me out and say I put it there,unlikely. Behind my home I again would have to put it out illegaly go back to the house call the DNR and wait. They show up and tell them there is an illegal bait pile 300yds back and its mine. If they say food plots get the axe I will turn over my rye.

I ansewered the poll with the mind set of where I hunt, small private parcels.
My motives are none of your business you dont pay my taxes, put food on my table or gas in my vehicles. 
I follow the rules. Dont cry for me "gunfun13"


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Growing up near a U.P. reservation I don't get to excited about small stuff. I know allowances were made back in 1852 or whenever. I thought it was just a WI thing that hunters had the RAP # on their speed dial? Yes I will call for the big stuff & yes I obey rules myself.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

By gosh, I HOPE I see a bait pile, it would give me great pleasure to turn in a criminal. Not getting my hopes up, though, as I haven't seen a pile of bait in many years.


----------



## ArcticcatMan (Aug 14, 2008)

I didn't read through all of the posts so excuse me if this has been stated before. I would have turned people in if CWD had been found in more of the cervid deer and especially if it is/was found in wild deer. Since the CWD incident I am becoming more and more skepital of the CWD positive deer that was found or that the disease has spread due to no other deer testing CWD positive. As of right now, i won't turn anyone in.


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

I find I have less trouble if I just mind my own business.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

farmlegend said:


> By gosh, I HOPE I see a bait pile, it would give me great pleasure to turn in a criminal. Not getting my hopes up, though, as I haven't seen a pile of bait in many years.


I have seen a whole bunch of piles right here on this website and in this thread!!:lol: Every neighbor I have got has a bait pile out in the woods somewhere on their property. Whether it is the apples they raked out of their yard, or a ton of beets they picked up from a local farmer. These are the same people I wave at on my way to work everyday, the folks I share hellos with at the grocery and shake hands with at church. If you think I am calling them into the LEO's because said LEO's are incapable of doing their jobs you must be off your rocker!!! I know they are baiting and I am not even trained in the fine art of catching baiting criminals! This thread cracks me up, I could sit at the local bar every night and turn in people leaving who are drunk and run the risk of killing someone. I would/could be saving peoples lives. Everyone of you could do the same thing if you chose, but most of you chose to sleep and allow the LEO's to do their best to deal with that, but you'll nark on a baiter every chance you get.

Calling in when I see a bait pile isn't worth my time and I don't believe that it is worth the CO's time either. I would much rather see them out on the beat writing tickets for someone not having a PFD in their canoe or an expired fire extinguisher on their vessel!!!


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I think what this poll really reveals is more of a sub-conscience admission that maybe about 53% of hunters are going to continue to bait a little bit in the LP, regardless of the rules. 
That's a bit of what I glean from it.

Another question is, if you lived in the SLP and you heard a a hunter nearby using a centerfire rifle on numberous occasions on the first 3 days of firearms season, would that warrant a call?


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Pinefarm said:


> I think what this poll really reveals is more of a sub-conscience admission that maybe about 53% of hunters are going to continue to bait a little bit in the LP, regardless of the rules.
> That's a bit of what I glean from it.


Ok, but don't call them hunters. Poachers are poachers. If they can break the law and still be proud of that deer, well what else can you say about how far we have come in Michigan.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I find it truly ironic and somewhat troubling that people get all up in arms about snagging salmon ala river watch and won't hesitate to call the RAP line for that. Or the trespasser that is scorned and sent to the gallows and RAP is called on him..Or the tree stand thief that is sentenced to death and RAP is called.......but these same people won't report an illegal bait pile that has the possibility of passing a contagious disease to the entire herd in short order.

Mind boggling thinking about it.........


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Pinefarm said:


> Another question is, if you lived in the SLP and you heard a a hunter nearby using a centerfire rifle on numberous occasions on the first 3 days of firearms season, would that warrant a call?


If I _knew_ someone was using a centerfire rifle I would call, and have called on a friend using a shotgun during ML. However, is hearing sufficient evidence to warrent a call that someone is using a rifle? IMO, no.


----------



## spk131 (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll turn in someone who's baiting around the property I hunt no problem


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Flinch, you are correct. I would edit it, but your correction makes a better point.

Wally-eye, I think the "irony" is that those who voted no may likely be using bait themselves or has a good friend that will continue to use bait in the LP.

It's like some of the Obama/racial polls. When registered democrats are asked personally if they won't vote for a person because of his race, the numbers are very low. But when asked if your neighbor won't vote for someone because of his race, the numbers are very high.
This offers an insight I leave up to the reader.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Pinefarm said:


> Wally-eye, I think the "irony" is that those who voted no may likely be using bait themselves or has a good friend that will continue to use bait in the LP.


BINGO, we have a winner. Which is why some of these same people supported a ban on food plots, it interferes with _thier_ method of hunting.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

gunfun13 said:


> If I _knew_ someone was using a centerfire rifle I would call, and have called on a friend using a shotgun during ML.,,, .


:lol: That about says it all right there....:lol:


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Anybody know what the fine/penalty is for being caught baiting illegally? If a bunch of "hunters" continue to bait anyway, catching and fining them may be the solution to the Michigan budget deficit!!!


----------



## smackinducks (Dec 20, 2007)

So do we need to cut down our apple trees ?
Never baited in my life never will, dont even hunt near any of my apple trees and still get my deer every year with no problem. Will i call dnr? probably, have a nabor that likes to shoot onto my property.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

wally-eye said:


> Call on that the same as I would a poacher. It's not my job to determine which fish/game law I might or might not agree with.....




If I see a bait pile:

1) Note the GPS coordinates
2) Take a picture with my cell phone
3) File an online report with RAP (https://secure1.state.mi.us/rap/) which includes the photo and GPS coordinates of the violation.

-- 
lp


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Liver and Onions said:


> How many times have you called the police when you know that a friend or family member is going to drive home after having one too many drinks ? Not real drunk, but probably legally drunk ?


None - because I don't let them drive.



Liver and Onions said:


> How many times have you ignored the speed limit lately ?


None, I can't afford the gas.



Liver and Onions said:


> Do you always report 100% of your income at tax time ?


Absolutely.



Liver and Onions said:


> Have you ever driven a vehicle with a burned out tail light ?


Intentionally, no.



Liver and Onions said:


> Look in the mirror my friend.


I do - and you know what I see? Not a guy who never breaks the law, but a guy who understands he deserves his punishment when he does.

-- 
lp


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Ole Spike said:


> Anybody know what the fine/penalty is for being caught baiting illegally? If a bunch of "hunters" continue to bait anyway, catching and fining them may be the solution to the Michigan budget deficit!!!


The penalties are right in the guide that no one bothers to read. It's a 90 day misdemeanor with a maximum fine of 500 dollars for the first offense. Like most criminal offenses it's up to the judge to hand down the actual sentence.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

2PawsRiver said:


> Perfect example of the deterioration of ethics within our Sportsmans corps.


 First of all my answer would be no, I really dont think that I would report someone. 

Secondly I dont believe that it is a detroioration of ethics, but rather a delima of truth, (reality), vs a lie, (ethical decision). If ethics (principles), dictate that I report some one else for baiting, then those same ethics, (principles), would dictate that I would report myself for violations, i.e., gun loaded before, or after legal shooting hrs. littering, laying a weapon in the bed of my truck, speeding, rolling stops, failure to always wear a seat belt, etc. So if I fail to adhere to all the laws, all the time, how can I say that my ethics dictate that I report some one else for breaking a law. 
Human nature has a large role in our decisions as to ethical situations. And .to quote C. H. Spurgeon-----You cannot slander human nature; for it is worse than words can paint it.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Maybe the NRC should just create a $100 baiting license and let those who need to bait still bait, yet it will fund MDNR's disease budget?

Since many will continue to bait anyhow and the fines are up to $500, you'd think guys would feel comfortable paying $100 not to look over their shoulder or lose their hunting priviledges for 3 years.

And MDNR could also make it so any landowner planting food plots for soley wildlife purposes had to do the same. I'd pay an extra $100 to plant fields if the baiters had to pay $100 to dump corn.

I would suggest only corn be legal for baiting. No carrots or beets. The crops for fields could exclude root crops like turnips.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

GIDEON said:


> First of all my answer would be no, I really dont think that I would report someone.
> 
> Secondly I dont believe that it is a detroioration of ethics, but rather a delima of truth, (reality), vs a lie, (ethical decision). If ethics (principles), dictate that I report some one else for baiting, then those same ethics, (principles), would dictate that I would report myself for violations, i.e., gun loaded before, or after legal shooting hrs. littering, laying a weapon in the bed of my truck, speeding, rolling stops, failure to always wear a seat belt, etc. So if I fail to adhere to all the laws, all the time, how can I say that my ethics dictate that I report some one else for breaking a law.
> Human nature has a large role in our decisions as to ethical situations. And .to quote C. H. Spurgeon-----You cannot slander human nature; for it is worse than words can paint it.


Would you report a poached deer? Probably. But you wouldn't report a deer poached over an illegal bait pile though because you wouldn't report someone attempting to poach over an illegal bait pile. Do I have that correct?


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Back when bait in the LP was legal, would you report someone who shot a deer over a legal pile, but at night?

And that's different from an illegal pile during the day, how again?


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

William H Bonney said:


> I think you guys are insane for "narcing" on some dude for dumping a handful of bait down. Especially if they hunt the same area as you. You go ruining his life over a couple gallons of bait?? I'd suggest you watch your back, next time you head to your stand a o'dark thirty. That's a situation that I'd just assume to avoid.


If someone would threaten a life or do harm because they were reported for breaking the law, they're a criminal. I don't want people like that in the woods, period. If we can't trust our fellow sportsman, our sport is destined to fail. 

I hunt in a county that baiting has been illegal for years. Every bait pile I run across, I report. I'm not dead yet.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

A $100 for violating hunting rules is ruining a life? I call it a cheap lesson.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

augustus0603 said:


> If someone would threaten a life or do harm because they were reported for breaking the law, they're a criminal. I don't want people like that in the woods, period. If we can't trust our fellow sportsman, our sport is destined to fail.
> 
> I hunt in a county that baiting has been illegal for years. Every bait pile I run across, I report. I'm not dead yet.


I need a nap, I'll report back later.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

My buddy and I are gonna go on an illegal bait pile recon mission on the neighboring public tomorrow, I'll report back on that too. 

Operation Neighborhood Watch.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

It's pretty interesting, as this thread ran it's course from beginning to current, how the numbers stayed pretty much the same all the way. What does this mean? everyones has there opinions and are not easily swayed? 

Just a observation I found interesting.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

A bait pile in the LP is no different than finding a planting of marijuana. I would call it in. After that it becomes the LEO responsibility. Doing what is right is often the opposite of doing what is easy or comfortable. It also defines what being a man is all about.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Whats wrong with you man, I just make a general statement about the pole numbers and get jumped on, you have a problem with me or something.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

tommy-n said:


> Whats wrong with you man, I just make a general statement about the pole numbers and get jumped on, you have a problem with me or something.



Did you mean to direct this to me?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

kristie said:


> a law is a law.
> Also, though we are short on COs. most cells phones have cameras.....if you can see the bait pile without tresspassing, take a pic, with a few more to land-mark the location, and then call the RAP line. Provide the CO with the pics, all can be done anonymously.
> ...


As I said before, I don't think that there will be much baiting close to property lines. Do you really think that a property owner can stay anonymous by taking a picture of bait or reporting bait a very short distance across a private property line ? There are only two people that can see that spot......the person who put down the bait and the person making the call. Like a number of hunters, I live some distance from my property, buildings, treestands and box blind. A lot of bad stuff can happen when you are not around. My neighbors help me by keeping an eye and ear open for me. Over the years we have borrowed things from one another and have helped each other with projects. I have never seen a bait pile in person. Not one. I've scattered bait and so have my neighbors. My neighbors sometimes spread out some bait(pumpkins&beets) before the gun opener that can be seen as I walk along the property. If I see some this year, it's no big deal to me. We are many miles from the hot zone and so far the DNR has done almost nothing to bring the deer population in that area. To me, they are saying that there likely is no CWD in the wild herd. 
L & O


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

If you think poachers can devestate a deer herd with bait and a flashlight... 
Just imagine what they can do to your cabin with a gallon of gas the next time you are gone. 
<----<<<


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

I voted yes but for a number of years have not made reports on the yearly illegal bait piles in the TB zone. The first two years of that ban I made several reports in person at the Mio DNR office. Nothing was ever done. The same piles are there every year. I may try again this year with the new ban?


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

flinch said:


> What!??!?!!! Hunting over an illegal bait pile *IS* poaching.



Well it's also illegal to urinate in public so are you going to turn yourself in for taking a leak on state land....

I would only call if it's the neighbor that causes problems otherwise it's just food for the animals because the whole ban thing is way out of whack anyway....


----------



## bigdaddypife (Sep 12, 2006)

bigsablemike said:


> #1 two times
> #2 i dont speed
> #3 my income is all on the books
> #4 a burned out taillight is not intentional


I'ver heard it all now. Personally, I always drive friends and family home after they.ve had too much. I do believe I sped this morning a little bit. I don't claim my money from side jobs or garage sales:lol: and whethe it is intentional or not is no excuse for your blatent ignorance. Try being a team player sometime and not a dictator:xzicon_sm


----------



## bigdaddypife (Sep 12, 2006)

Pinefarm said:


> My buddy and I are gonna go on an illegal bait pile recon mission on the neighboring public tomorrow, I'll report back on that too.
> 
> Operation Neighborhood Watch.


:yikes:


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

captjimtc said:


> Well it's also illegal to urinate in public so are you going to turn yourself in for taking a leak on state land....
> 
> I would only call if it's the neighbor that causes problems otherwise it's just food for the animals because the whole ban thing is way out of whack anyway....


So you wouldn't turn anyone in for poaching a deer over an illegal bait pile then, right? Would you turn somebody in for poaching a deer at night? Maybe during the early antlerless season? You probably would. But that's right, you decided that the baiting ban is ridiculous so you think poaching deer over illegal bait piles is ok. I'm done with this thread. All it told me is that the sportsman are a minority in the hunting community.


----------



## maroon89 (Feb 23, 2007)

I voted "NO" because I'm a UP'er and the ban doesn't impact me this year. If the ban was in effect up here I'd be hard pressed to turn a neighbor in for minimal baiting. (If I see someone turn w/o using their directional I don't report them) 

If a truckload of bait was blatantly used I might have another opinion.

I really have no business snooping around on my neighbor's property. If I saw truckloads of bait going down the road, I'd be a little curious.


----------



## bigdaddypife (Sep 12, 2006)

flinch said:


> So you wouldn't turn anyone in for poaching a deer over an illegal bait pile then, right? Would you turn somebody in for poaching a deer at night? Maybe during the early antlerless season? You probably would. But that's right, you decided that the baiting ban is ridiculous so you think poaching deer over illegal bait piles is ok. I'm done with thread. All it told me is that the sportsman are a minority in the hunting community.


Flinch- don't get too wound up. We have opinions and this is a great place to get them out. Do I think the ban is rediculous-Yes. Will I bait, No. The argument is the same one for years, baiters vs. non-baiters. You could also replace baiters and non baiters with 
1. Crossbows or no crossbows
2. Youth hunt or no Youth hunt
3. November 15th or 3rd saturday of November
4. Shotgun zone or no shotgun zone
5. QDM and no QDM -my personal favorite

It is a silly law, but we have to follow it. I decided that I would not snoop or go out of my way to turn somebody in. I live in Western Isabella county and I have 15 acres of standing corn on my property and 1/2 acre of some very lush clover. I am surrounded by thousands of acres of farm land and rolling hardwoods. If a pile of beats sucks deer off of my land, then by god I wasn't meant to shoot them anyway. Remember-we do not own those deer in any way shape or form. They are free ranging. They go where they want to go. There is no reason to go "PineFarm" on your neighbors or fellow sportsmen


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

flinch said:


> So you wouldn't turn anyone in for poaching a deer over an illegal bait pile then, right? Would you turn somebody in for poaching a deer at night? Maybe during the early antlerless season? You probably would. But that's right, you decided that the baiting ban is ridiculous so you think poaching deer over illegal bait piles is ok. I'm done with this thread. All it told me is that the sportsman are a minority in the hunting community.


There is always a bit of looking the other way. The only person that has a right to judge someone of whether they are right or wrong is a person that has never broke any rules or laws. If you have ever went over 55 mph in a 55 mph zone you have no right to judge. A law is a law which applies to all laws.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

bigdaddypife said:


> Flinch- don't get too wound up. We have opinions and this is a great place to get them out. Do I think the ban is rediculous-Yes. Will I bait, No. The argument is the same one for years, baiters vs. non-baiters. You could also replace baiters and non baiters with
> 1. Crossbows or no crossbows
> 2. Youth hunt or no Youth hunt
> 3. November 15th or 3rd saturday of November
> ...


Ok, another post. I can respect what you are saying except the silly law part. And I agree we don't own the deer. And because the herd is not our personal property we need to respect it like any other property that isn't ours. I see little respect on this thread for the deer and the laws pertaining to the same. Just my opinion.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

bigdaddypife said:


> ......... There is no reason to go "PineFarm" on your neighbors or fellow sportsmen


:lol::lol:
With all due respect Pinefarm, that's pretty funny especially after you said that you and a neighbor were going out on bait patrol tonight. I would encourage anyone to remind a neighbor of the rules before calling RAP.


L & O


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

maybe because the way everything is being handled or should I say in some cases not handled?


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

I might go as far as leaving a note on the pile if it was near an area I hunted and let them know if I can find it the DNR can find it too. This may make them think twice about hunting over it. 

Since I hunt on public land where baiting was already banned years ago this hasn't been much of an issue. But I am pretty sure the private land owner next to the state land I hunt is using bait. I have seen him on his 4 wheeler with bags of what looked like corn (I could be wrong maybe it is spoiled corn and he is burying it, but I highly doubt it).


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

bigsablemike said:


> #1 two times
> #2 i dont speed
> #3 my income is all on the books
> #4 a burned out taillight is not intentional
> ...


Dude you are a Saint :lol:. I suppose a friend you were with never went over 70 mph on your way up north or more then 45 in a construction zone or cussed in public. Not to get into a pissing match but everyone picks their own battles to fight. Unless someone is a Saint and never turned a blind eye one should not judge others.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

If someone is baiting on public land, then they are digging their own grave. Since I dont expect much of this, the only way to find someone elses bait pile would mean your trespassing on private property, and now your breaking the law too.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

glnmiller said:


> Yes, I would. Especially on public land.


WHY! 

I personally think if someone wants to bait, then go for it..But i'll never "snitch" no one out....

Thats just wrong...


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

How many have broke this regulation?

It is illegal to use an artificial light (including vehicle headlights) to locate wild animals at any time during November and all other days of the year between 11 p.m. and 6 a.m.


----------



## skidoomaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Yo- The DNR doesn't tell you everything. 

I know the guy who owned the farm with the CWD deer. They shot the remaining 51 deer, of which 13 were new borns. He got none of the racks, pelts, meat, etc... 

ALL 51 TESTED NEGATIVE TO CWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sorry Michigan the deer heard isn't going to get wiped out because of CWD......

Truth is: The DNR been wanting to ban baiting for a long time! Now they found a B.S. reason to do it.

Remember: your freedom to do whatever is controlled!!!!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Joe Archer said:


> If you think poachers can devestate a deer herd with bait and a flashlight...
> Just imagine what they can do to your cabin with a gallon of gas the next time you are gone.
> <----<<<


I respect you Joe, always have.

But,
I gotta tell ya. The day that I compromise my principles or am scared and bullied into slience by a couple of criminal thugs with the IQ of a door knob threatening me with violence or destruction of my property is the day they bury my cold dead body.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

I voted no..Do I feel I am unethical or a poor sportsman no..But I do not hunt state land. I do not bait. I do not trespass. So in my case I would not see a bait pile. Here are a couple situations I thought of..

Situation 1-If I was to be on state land and come across a bait pile, i do not have a gps, my cell has no camera. I would not call cause Im not going to sit around and wait. But I would definitely kick the bait apart or break the pile up and then its not an issue. 

Situation 2-If I was to track a deer on my neighbors property and come across a bait bile, I would do exactly how I have been treated by COPS..Warn them that it is against the law, and to keep their record clean tell them that I better not see it again. That simple. *If a cop lets me go for speeding and just warns me and gives me the benefit of the doubt, I feel it is my ethic standard to do the same for my neighbor.* To this day I have no speeding ticket and I thank every cop that has been so kind to me

Situation 30-You find a bait bile on land you have permission on and or see someone on stateland hunting over bait. They claim to not know it was the law? They say they will not do it and thank me for explaining the law..Do I report them..NO! Just like the cop issue again..

Reason I use the cop example is on my Motorcycle I was late to a game, and was doing 35 over..The cop took a look at the situation, understood no speed limit sign was posted(its country road next to a town that I wasnt familiar with) and easily seen how I did not know the speed limit. Now I believe its the same witht he bait..I still know people that do not know about the baiting ban, and if my neighbor said that I would let it go no problem.

*PS-These are the most likely situations I would find myself in and under these circumstances I would not call..Now like others have stated "if it was a know poacher/violator for years past) I would in a heart beat. But I doubt that I will find my self with that. So in all I wish there was a "Depends on situation" answer and that would have gotten my vote for sure*


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

skidoomaster said:


> Yo- The DNR doesn't tell you everything.
> 
> I know the guy who owned the farm with the CWD deer. They shot the remaining 51 deer, of which 13 were new borns. He got none of the racks, pelts, meat, etc...
> 
> ...


Yo the DNR has told us this. Its well known.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

I report ALL game law violations immediately. "If you are not part of the solution, then you are part of the problem." I have RAP on speed dial on my cell phone.

Dan


----------



## Buckrookie (Nov 9, 2007)

wally-eye said:


> I find it truly ironic and somewhat troubling that people get all up in arms about snagging salmon ala river watch and won't hesitate to call the RAP line for that. Or the trespasser that is scorned and sent to the gallows and RAP is called on him..Or the tree stand thief that is sentenced to death and RAP is called.......but these same people won't report an illegal bait pile that has the possibility of passing a contagious disease to the entire herd in short order.
> 
> Mind boggling thinking about it.........


 
They are not snagging Samon, the hook has yarn on it


----------



## Buckrookie (Nov 9, 2007)

One Eye said:


> I report ALL game law violations immediately. "If you are not part of the solution, then you are part of the problem." I have RAP on speed dial on my cell phone.
> 
> Dan


 
Get real man, does the D.N.R send you a check every week too?
You need to find a new hobby this one has became a job for you...:fish2:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

One Eye said:


> I report ALL game law violations immediately. "If you are not part of the solution, then you are part of the problem." I have RAP on speed dial on my cell phone.
> 
> Dan


Do you report every civil infraction you encounter throughout the day?? If not,, why? Why pick and choose the ones you deem necessary to report??


----------



## Jerb29 (Nov 14, 2007)

I was out walking some state land across from me - and I came across what appears to be approximately 1 paper bag of acorns - all in a pile(maybe 3 foot in diameter - 2 or 3 inches deep) and there was a ground blind built maybe 50 feet away> Does this constitute baiting - since it is natural food found in the area they are hunting??? Is it bait because it was put into a pile???


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

gunfun13 said:


> If I knew someone was using a centerfire rifle I would call, and have called on a friend using a shotgun during ML.,,






William H Bonney said:


> :lol: That about says it all right there....:lol:


I was thinking the same thing.:lol:


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

its obvious after reading all of the posts on here that a LOT of the people posting are basing it all off of OPINION. . which go ahead do what you feel you need to do or dont do what you need to do. . doesnt matter to me. . its really no different than any other law thats been around. . do it and you are breaking the law. .


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Buckrookie said:


> Get real man, does the D.N.R send you a check every week too?
> You need to find a new hobby this one has became a job for you...:fish2:


just because someone reports all game violations means nothing to do with them going and looking for it. . I didnt see anywhere in the post where it says . . "I go out and look for people to call R.A.P on". . .


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> just because someone reports all game violations means nothing to do with them going and looking for it. . I didnt see anywhere in the post where it says . . "I go out and look for people to call R.A.P on". . .



Yo, PineFarm wrote this earlier.


*My buddy and I are gonna go on an illegal bait pile recon mission on the neighboring public tomorrow, I'll report back on that too. 

Operation Neighborhood Watch.*


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have never been deer hunting but my dad has and he has told me some crazy stories and there are some crazy hunters out. Why get into there buisness who knows what they will do they have a weapon 
and if they are willing to violate the baiting law you will never know what else they will be willing to do. What have DNR officers done for you the only thing i have seen is tickets. Let them risk it its their job. If they are that desprate to bait then let it be and there day will come when they get caught. I dont know if this is because i am younger and i dont want to start something with an adult but that is just my opinion.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

tubejig said:


> Yo, PineFarm wrote this earlier.
> 
> 
> *My buddy and I are gonna go on an illegal bait pile recon mission on the neighboring public tomorrow, I'll report back on that too.
> ...


yeah i seen that one I was just putting a response to the post just a few up


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

basskiller46 said:


> I have never been deer hunting but my dad has and he has told me some crazy stories and there are some crazy hunters out. Why get into there buisness who knows what they will do they have a weapon
> and if they are willing to violate the baiting law you will never know what else they will be willing to do. What have DNR officers done for you the only thing i have seen is tickets. Let them risk it its their job. If they are that desprate to bait then let it be and there day will come when they get caught. I dont know if this is because i am younger and i dont want to start something with an adult but that is just my opinion.


well if theres a situation where there could be a confrontation and you dont feel right about it that doesnt mean you have to confront them immediatly a lot of people have a G.P.S when they go out in the woods and if you are on state land and walk by someone hunting over a pile you click one button and it saves the location. . you can just keep walking and call the RAP with the coordinates and va voom, done and nothing happend in the woods! I know you are young, but even though people have wepons, if there is a possibility of them being that irate where you are worried about your life being in danger, then there are bigger issues than baiting. .


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

William H Bonney said:


> Do you report every civil infraction you encounter throughout the day?? If not,, why? Why pick and choose the ones you deem necessary to report??


What does that have to do with this thread? If you are not breaking the law, you have nothing to hide or worry about. Interesting reaction 
Dan


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

If your hunting in gaylord:evilsmile near the pigeon river state land by the old tyrollian hills ski lodge and have bait piles beware of the enigma strikeing bait piles and adding more bait.Of course I will leave my calling card of a soiled white tube sock.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> just because someone reports all game violations means nothing to do with them going and looking for it. . I didnt see anywhere in the post where it says . . "I go out and look for people to call R.A.P on". . .


EXACTLY!
Dan


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Buckrookie said:


> Get real man, does the D.N.R send you a check every week too?
> You need to find a new hobby this one has became a job for you...:fish2:


Maybe they do. Doesn't everyone else get a "bounty"?? 
Dan


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Enigma said:


> If your hunting in gaylord:evilsmile near the pigeon river state land by the old tyrollian hills ski lodge and have bait piles beware of the enigma strikeing bait piles and adding more bait.Of course I will leave my calling card of a soiled white tube sock.


Now your talkin, my thoughts exactly( well almost):yikes: After a little doctoring you can render the bait inoperable, unless their hunting feral pigs:lol:. No need to call the so called man.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

One Eye said:


> What does that have to do with this thread? If you are not breaking the law, you have nothing to hide or worry about. Interesting reaction
> Dan


I'm just curious,, you said you report ALL game violations. I'm sure in your daily routine you stumble across other sorts of infractions, speeders, no right turns, jaywalkers,,, do you call them in as well??


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

William H Bonney said:


> I'm just curious,, you said you report ALL game violations. I'm sure in your daily routine you stumble across other sorts of infractions, speeders, no right turns, jaywalkers,,, do you call them in as well??


I don't believe my level of "civic participation" or my views of non-hunting related infractions are "on topic" for this thread. If you are truly interested in this, I welcome you to PM or email me.
Dan


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

One Eye said:


> I don't believe my level of "civic participation" or my views of non-hunting related infractions are "on topic" for this thread. If you are truly interested in this, I welcome you to PM or email me.
> Dan


no kidding!! there are way too many people who say "well have you broke the speed limit? had a beer and got in your vehicle? etc. . " last i knew there was NOTHING started in this thread about any of that. . i thought we were talking about deer hunting?? just another way to bring it off topic because of opinions. .


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

One Eye said:


> I don't believe my level of "civic participation" or my views of non-hunting related infractions are "on topic" for this thread. If you are truly interested in this, I welcome you to PM or email me.
> Dan


 Umm, that's EXACTLY what this thread is about. Would you turn someone in for breaking the law? Kinda sounds like civic participation to me. 

Ya know what, to be honest I don't really care. With the poll results I've come to the conclusion that roughly 46% of the people that voted are whacko's that watched too many Charles Bronson movies.


----------



## Hunt_Mich (Sep 17, 2008)

I can honestly say no I won't. I believe this ban is bogus and has no rhyme or reason with the wild deer herd. But, in the same breath I can also say that if you are going to ban it with a "reason" then ban food plots as well. These are just as bad if not worse for the deer as it cause deer to congregate for a longer period of time during the year. And if you dont ban food plots then you need to classify it in some way or another, either bait or man made attractant so in the future more clear decisions on what is able to be banned and what is not. Further more, If the DNR thinks its in the wild herd then they need to open a 20 square mile area around index facility and DEPOPULATE it, open season til their all dead with 100% testing on the deer until DNR are sastified that either cwd is there or not.:rant:


----------



## Bard (Jul 12, 2006)

Do on to others as you would have them do on to you.
An eye for an eye.
Those among you without sin, cast the first stone.

Now I'm not going to use bait until the bans lifted.
but what if one of you meatheads with RAP on your speed dial was to be seen by somebody like me who doesnt care if the next guy still wants to bait. He follows you out and gets your license number, go's home and post's it on the web...
6 clicks and $30.00 I could have your home address...


----------



## Buckrookie (Nov 9, 2007)

Bard said:


> Do on to others as you would have them do on to you.
> An eye for an eye.
> Those among you without sin, cast the first stone.
> 
> ...


Dude that is kinda scary, your not realated to the uni bomber are you?:help:


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Bard said:


> Do on to others as you would have them do on to you.
> An eye for an eye.
> Those among you without sin, cast the first stone.
> 
> ...


What the craps wrong with you.
I would say woopie @#$%. Save yourself $30 an confront me like a MAN if you have a problem. Dont go home and hide behind the ananimity of a computer.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Hunt_Mich said:


> I can honestly say no I won't. I believe this ban is bogus and has no rhyme or reason with the wild deer herd. But, in the same breath I can also say that if you are going to ban it with a "reason" then ban food plots as well. These are just as bad if not worse for the deer as it cause deer to congregate for a longer period of time during the year. And if you dont ban food plots then you need to classify it in some way or another, either bait or man made attractant so in the future more clear decisions on what is able to be banned and what is not. Further more, If the DNR thinks its in the wild herd then they need to open a 20 square mile area around index facility and DEPOPULATE it, open season til their all dead with 100% testing on the deer until DNR are sastified that either cwd is there or not.:rant:


welcome to the site. . do some reading on through other threads. . the food plot vs. baiting has been beaten to death a lot!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

that plus the fact that getting someones address off of a computer and "doing whatever you plan on doing" at my house isnt something you want to be doing at my house. . im sure a lot of others as well. . youd be better off with facing someone liek a man and talking to them


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Id call on someone. . . sure, and Id expect if Im doing the same someone else would call on me. . 

*****, you see me do anything illegal g'head and call on me!  i deserve what I get IF im the one who chooses to break the law! same as anyone else. .


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

bigsablemike said:


> i cannot believe that this poll is running 50/50.real nice all the sportsmen will turn a blind eye towards a lawbreaker.i for one will have the garmin and cell phone at the ready.just because you dont agree with the law doesnt mean you ignore the violators.
> 
> What will all you non callers gonna say when the heard is rampant with cwd?i can hear yall blaming the dnr already.
> 
> Pathetic


yup!


----------



## rnradventure (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow I wonder what will happen to all our deer if we can not feed them? Maybe they will starve to death? Because if you think about it who will feed them if it is illegal? "come on the only one this will hurt are the ones selling the bait I feel bad for them, and the only ones that will starve will be the hunter that relies on a bait pile to see and shoot deer. It would have to take more than a pile of corn to get me to call in a swat team and track up my hunting area......


----------



## michiganhonkers (Aug 7, 2008)

bigsablemike said:


> i cannot believe that this poll is running 50/50.real nice all the sportsmen will turn a blind eye towards a lawbreaker.i for one will have the garmin and cell phone at the ready.just because you dont agree with the law doesnt mean you ignore the violators.
> 
> what will all you non callers gonna say when the heard is rampant with cwd?i can hear yall blaming the dnr already.
> 
> PATHETIC


I totally agree with you! Now you guys are some real sportsman


----------



## fourpoint2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I can read quotes in threads but cant find any thing he wrote


----------



## Plato (Sep 2, 2006)

i have found that doing your home work, hunting deer runs, finding natural food sources and not hunting over a bait pile produces bigger bucks and more deer than hunting over one.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

fourpoint2 said:


> I can read quotes in threads but cant find any thing he wrote


Maybe hes out searching our liscence plate #s.


----------



## Kalamazooxj (Nov 18, 2007)

What would I do if I saw a bait pile? If I was hungry... I would definitely eat it.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Kinda seems that a lot of people would prefer hunting for bait piles as opposed to hunting game animals, the thrill of the hunt has been replaced with the thrill of the squealer


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

GIDEON said:


> Kinda seems that a lot of people would prefer hunting for bait piles as opposed to hunting game animals, the thrill of the hunt has been replaced with the thrill of the squealer


hmmm. . . cant remember reading that anywhere in this thread that someone is going to go out JUST to intentionally look for bait piles to call in. . I think someones TRYING to read too much into things. .


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

I have talked hunting with people from nearly every state in the US this summer and almost all were astonished that people could bait deer in michigan at all. All people from other states said it is immoral lazy hunting. 
Then we have here all people who are upset with the ban, (cause they bait) saying they won't turn in violaters. Everyone who won't turn in someone else will most likely be baiting themselves. I am glad I don't live in michigan anymore. What a bunch of poor unethical scum. I would say most are good and follow laws and such, but judging by the poll most are not good law abiding citizens. If I were there I would be out in the woods on my days off finding and reporting bait piles. It should have been illegal a long time ago. All this ban means is larger more healthy deer. I am all for it. GO DNR!!


----------



## moonphase (Oct 22, 2005)

bucketmouthhauler said:


> I have talked hunting with people from nearly every state in the US this summer and almost all were astonished that people could bait deer in michigan at all. All people from other states said it is immoral lazy hunting.
> Then we have here all people who are upset with the ban, (cause they bait) saying they won't turn in violaters. Everyone who won't turn in someone else will most likely be baiting themselves. I am glad I don't live in michigan anymore. What a bunch of poor unethical scum. I would say most are good and follow laws and such, but judging by the poll most are not good law abiding citizens. If I were there I would be out in the woods on my days off finding and reporting bait piles. It should have been illegal a long time ago. All this ban means is larger more healthy deer. I am all for it. GO DNR!!


Hey Bucketmouth:lol:
ALL the people said it is immoral lazy?I highly doubt it.Its people like you that post assumptions about other sportspeople such as "unethical scum"that the antis love to read.Keep it up, you should be PROUD.Personally I am glad you dont live in Michigan anymore either.Besides it would probably be hard to make a living as a so called fishing guide with an attitude like yours.Dont act like its just Mich.that has problems with violators because I have hunted other states and Canada(where they bait)and they have just as many problems.Glad you like it in Idaho hopefully you stay there.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

moonphase said:


> Hey Bucketmouth:lol:
> ALL the people said it is immoral lazy?I highly doubt it.Its people like you that post assumptions about other sportspeople such as "unethical scum"that the antis love to read.Keep it up, you should be PROUD.Personally I am glad you dont live in Michigan anymore either.Besides it would probably be hard to make a living as a so called fishing guide with an attitude like yours.Dont act like its just Mich.that has problems with violators because I have hunted other states and Canada(where they bait)and they have just as many problems.Glad you like it in Idaho hopefully you stay there.


lol, well said


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

bucketmouthhauler said:


> I have talked hunting with people from nearly every state in the US this summer and almost all were astonished that people could bait deer in michigan at all. All people from other states said it is immoral lazy hunting.
> Then we have here all people who are upset with the ban, (cause they bait) saying they won't turn in violaters. Everyone who won't turn in someone else will most likely be baiting themselves. I am glad I don't live in michigan anymore. What a bunch of poor unethical scum. I would say most are good and follow laws and such, but judging by the poll most are not good law abiding citizens. If I were there I would be out in the woods on my days off finding and reporting bait piles. It should have been illegal a long time ago. All this ban means is larger more healthy deer. I am all for it. GO DNR!!


Watch who you are calling "scum" there buddy. Go back under the rock you crawled out of.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

bucketmouthhauler said:


> I have talked hunting with people from nearly every state in the US this summer and almost all were astonished that people could bait deer in michigan at all. All people from other states said it is immoral lazy hunting.
> Then we have here all people who are upset with the ban, (cause they bait) saying they won't turn in violaters. Everyone who won't turn in someone else will most likely be baiting themselves. I am glad I don't live in michigan anymore. What a bunch of poor unethical scum. I would say most are good and follow laws and such, but judging by the poll most are not good law abiding citizens. If I were there I would be out in the woods on my days off finding and reporting bait piles. It should have been illegal a long time ago. All this ban means is larger more healthy deer. I am all for it. GO DNR!!


:lol: Is this post for real??

Open mouth,, insert crack-pipe.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

bucketmouthhauler said:


> I have talked hunting with people from nearly every state in the US this summer and almost all were astonished that people could bait deer in michigan at all. All people from other states said it is immoral lazy hunting.
> Then we have here all people who are upset with the ban, (cause they bait) saying they won't turn in violaters. Everyone who won't turn in someone else will most likely be baiting themselves. I am glad I don't live in michigan anymore. What a bunch of poor unethical scum. I would say most are good and follow laws and such, but judging by the poll most are not good law abiding citizens. If I were there I would be out in the woods on my days off finding and reporting bait piles. It should have been illegal a long time ago. All this ban means is larger more healthy deer. I am all for it. GO DNR!!


You were so close to California......why did ya stop in Idaho?.......


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

oldrank said:


> you were so close to california......why did ya stop in idaho?.......


lol


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

bucketmouthhauler said:


> I have talked hunting with people from nearly every state in the US this summer and almost all were astonished that people could bait deer in michigan at all. All people from other states said it is immoral lazy hunting.
> Then we have here all people who are upset with the ban, (cause they bait) saying they won't turn in violaters. Everyone who won't turn in someone else will most likely be baiting themselves. I am glad I don't live in michigan anymore. What a bunch of poor unethical scum. I would say most are good and follow laws and such, but judging by the poll most are not good law abiding citizens. If I were there I would be out in the woods on my days off finding and reporting bait piles. It should have been illegal a long time ago. All this ban means is larger more healthy deer. I am all for it. GO DNR!!


What a numbnut Didnt your daddy ever tell you to mind your own? I,ll bet you were that kid, that got all others in trouble.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Not sticking up for either side here, but its pretty obvious ol bucketmouth didnt read through all of the posts. . seems to be he looked at the results of the poll and went straight to the last page to make his ignorant comment. . glad hes not in our great state! dont want him here. .


----------



## moonphase (Oct 22, 2005)

This is exactly why good threads get closed.I have been following this for days,just like alot of you.Then all of a sudden some wacko jumps in,who doest even know jack about what he is talking about and ruins it.Calls Michigan deer huters a joke,unethical hunters, c'mon man get a life.As far as I am concerned I hope the mods dont axe this thread,I think they should axe him and we can all get back on topic.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

yepp. it made it 17 pages without people juumping in and throwing the name calling around and imagine that the guy who is doing it doesnt even live in michigan. Im glad i can enjoy what michigan has to offer no matter what baiting ban may be in effect or not. . there are way too many situations to just throw out a yes or no answer to the poll,


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

pete said:


> did any of u snitches get boogers wiped on u when u were a kid? There 's gotta be something wrong.


 

Wow. I cant believe most of what i am hearing is coming from people that may be in the woods with me. We have to be responsible hunters all the time, not just when we chose. I will call the dnr everytime i see a bait pile. I cant believe most of you have forgotten about what happened in the NLP with the tuberculosis area. The dnr under reacted and now because of that the tb spread and now the deer population up there is so poor its not even funny. I dont want to take a chance with what we have been blessed with down here. If it spreads we are all in trouble. Im not going to take that chance.

And yes if you call it snitching then fine. You are just pissed because that is the only way you know how to hunt. Trying to draw the deer to you instead of trying to find them was always a bad plan to begin with. Pick up a few hunting magazines, books, videos or whatever. Learn how to hunt. Baiting isnt hunting. Its just shooting. Try it the other way
for awhile. There are several top deer states that do not allow baiting at all. Guess what, thats were everyone else goes to hunt because of the amount of large bucks they have. I will take what they have over what we have any day of the week.


----------

